# How much does a complete custom fit cost?



## adam6177 (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi all

I just watched a video on Peter finchs' channel where his dad had a complete bag fitting with Titleist.

I'm assuming that the answer that will come from my question is....how longs a piece of string....but I'm inquisitive.

But I'm interested to know how much a complete bag fitting costs?  

Working your way through multiple head and shaft options on all the irons, hybrids, fairway woods, driver and wedges is a pretty big task.  And I guess you could get to the end of it all and find that your perfect combo is completely standard.  In the video they were even working on the various head weights and installing multiple combos of those etc.  It's really made me realise quite what a massive job it could be.


----------



## dufferman (Oct 4, 2017)

adam6177 said:



			Hi all

I just watched a video on Peter finchs' channel where his dad had a complete bag fitting with Titleist.

I'm assuming that the answer that will come from my question is....how longs a piece of string....but I'm inquisitive.

But I'm interested to know how much a complete bag fitting costs?  

Working your way through multiple head and shaft options on all the irons, hybrids, fairway woods, driver and wedges is a pretty big task.  And I guess you could get to the end of it all and find that your perfect combo is completely standard.  In the video they were even working on the various head weights and installing multiple combos of those etc.  It's really made me realise quite what a massive job it could be.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on what sort of fitting centre you go to. Somewhere like Callaway in Chessington, or Taylormade at Wentworth will obviously only do their brand. I'm sure I saw Callaway were charging Â£100 for fitted irons at the HQ in Chessington. A whole bag fitting will probably be twice that.

If you went somewhere to get fitted from an array of club manufacturers, the price might be a bit more I guess. Especially since a lot of people will go for the fitting then hunt ebay or whatever for the specs they were fitted for.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 4, 2017)

You hit the nail on the head.....it's a piece of string!

If you came out best with standard shafts throughout then you are looking at around Â£900 for the irons, Â£350ish for driver plus Â£200ish for fairways and hybrids I guess. Start looking at fancy shafts and the price rockets, the shaft in my 915 driver was an additional Â£175 and I reckon you could easily add another Â£200-300 for shafts in the irons.


----------



## Ndw7 (Oct 4, 2017)

adam6177 said:



			Hi all

I just watched a video on Peter finchs' channel where his dad had a complete bag fitting with Titleist.

I'm assuming that the answer that will come from my question is....how longs a piece of string....but I'm inquisitive.

But I'm interested to know how much a complete bag fitting costs?  

Working your way through multiple head and shaft options on all the irons, hybrids, fairway woods, driver and wedges is a pretty big task.  And I guess you could get to the end of it all and find that your perfect combo is completely standard.  In the video they were even working on the various head weights and installing multiple combos of those etc.  It's really made me realise quite what a massive job it could be.
		
Click to expand...


I saw that video too and thought it looked cool. It looked a far cry for the standard retail employee in american golf shoving you in the simulator, measuring your swing speed then putting the 'relevant' shaft in that club.


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 4, 2017)

Ndw7 said:



			I saw that video too and thought it looked cool. It looked a far cry for the standard retail employee in american golf shoving you in the simulator, measuring your swing speed then putting the 'relevant' shaft in that club.
		
Click to expand...

ha ha I've not even had that level of service in AG.... the most I've ever had was that little plastic board on the ground to see where I strike the club.  Never had my swing speed measured.  My options have always been stiff or regular....or just whats in the shop.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 4, 2017)

It is a piece of string. Some pro's will do it free, though they are becoming rarer. Some places will charge you but refunded it against purchases. Others have a fee over and above the cost of the clubs, and no refund.

Best ring round and ask...


----------



## xreyuk (Oct 4, 2017)

A lot of places will take the price of the actual fitting off the cost off the clubs if you buy within a set time period.

Otherwise it depends where youâ€™re fit.

Tour X in Wigan charge a couple hundred for a full bag fitting but obviously you might end up adding price based on what shafts you pick. Somewhere like Tour X are superb fitters though, a lot of pros are good but if youâ€™re a lower handicapper somewhere like Tour X is better, as theyâ€™re better at what they do


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 4, 2017)

xreyuk said:



			A lot of places will take the price of the actual fitting off the cost off the clubs if you buy within a set time period.

Otherwise it depends where youâ€™re fit.

Tour X in Wigan charge a couple hundred for a full bag fitting but obviously you might end up adding price based on what shafts you pick. Somewhere like Tour X are superb fitters though, a lot of pros are good but if youâ€™re a lower handicapper somewhere like Tour X is better, as theyâ€™re better at what they do
		
Click to expand...

A huge big tick for Tour X. Its the only fitting I've had, of 4, that I think came up with the right results, i.e clubs that worked for me.


----------



## Junior (Oct 4, 2017)

xreyuk said:



			A lot of places will take the price of the actual fitting off the cost off the clubs if you buy within a set time period.

Otherwise it depends where youâ€™re fit.

Tour X in Wigan charge a couple hundred for a full bag fitting but obviously you might end up adding price based on what shafts you pick. Somewhere like Tour X are superb fitters though, a lot of pros are good but if youâ€™re a lower handicapper somewhere like Tour X is better, as theyâ€™re better at what they do
		
Click to expand...

+1, i'm a fan......Nick actually doesn't only fit the clubs, he then orders in the components and builds them to your spec.   You then try them to make sure they are OK and he then makes any necessary adjustments.  As I've said before on here, he used to be on tour with Adams and has built clubs for many a tour pro.


----------



## shortgame (Oct 4, 2017)

drive4show said:



			You hit the nail on the head.....it's a piece of string!

If you came out best with standard shafts throughout then you are looking at around Â£900 for the irons, Â£350ish for driver plus Â£200ish for fairways and hybrids I guess. Start looking at fancy shafts and the price rockets, the shaft in my 915 driver was an additional Â£175 and I reckon you could easily add another Â£200-300 for shafts in the irons.
		
Click to expand...

Adam6177, do you mean the cost of just the fitting (e.g the 1hour, 2hour of the fitters time), or the cost including the clubs?

I've only been fitted once, for a driver, took an hour or so and cost Â£50 which was then deducted from the price of the club as I bought it through them


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 4, 2017)

Ping charge Â£30 for a 90 minute session - http://www.gainsboroughgc.co.uk/pingfittings/

I've been to a few places where I've been charged but that money has been offset against the cost of the club if I ordered on the day


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 4, 2017)

Iâ€™ve heard itâ€™s usually Â£30-Â£70 but taken off if you purchase from the fitter.


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 5, 2017)

When I got fitted at the Callaway centre at St. Andrews it cost me nothing.  I understand the local Titleist centre charge Â£50 but that comes off the price of any clubs purchased.  
The fitting at Callaway for the irons was pretty intense going through all the shaft and head options before finishing up with XR heads 2 deg flat with UST Recoil shafts.  Well worth it though.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Oct 5, 2017)

A full set up fitting down at St Ives, titleist is Â£150. Thatâ€™s where Peteâ€™s dad is. 
Alternatatively Titleist do fitting days up and down the country in season. They are free and can be undersubscribed as in the week.  You usually buy from the club holding the fitting day.  Callaway do the same and I was able to try the GBB before release.


----------



## 7255carl (Oct 5, 2017)

I always use Tour X for my fittings, as far as I am concerned they are the best in the business at what they do, they are also relatively local, and Â£200 for a full bag fitting is worth every penny.


----------

